# What type of gloves are aquarium safe?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am looking for some disposable gloves to use when i am handling LR and coral. i went to dollarama and picked up mr. clean food safe gloves. the problem with these is that water rush into the gloves when it is submerged below the wrist.
i went back and i noticed the latex and vinyl gloves were anti-bacterial treated. 

next i went to homedepot and found some latex gloves and i bought a pack. i was wondering if these are aquarium safe. they say 100% latex on them.

which is better, latex or vinyl? or other?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I bougth diving suite for my wife. It will be safe for sure

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

sig said:


> I bougth diving suite for my wife. It will be safe for sure


LOL!

I perfer the blue nitrile gloves from Shoppers, if I decide to use them . No talc inside. When it gets a puncture, it tears so you know when it trash it.

JM2C


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can use elastics to keep the water from rushing in too...cheap and moderately effective =)

Just be careful if you use them for hours on end, as your bloodflow is lacking...feels kinda funny!


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i tired that, water still soaks in some how.
im going to stick with painters latex gloves


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try putting the elastic tighter =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man, were you put all this nice stuff?

75g Discus Bare-bottom tank
30g Live bearer Planted tank
10g Flowerhorn tank
10g Shrimp planted tank
5g Shrimp tank
30g Angelfish Fry tank 1
10g Angelfish Fry tank 2
10g Angelfish Fry tank 3
10g Angelfish Fry tank 4
8g Angelfish Fry tank 5
12g Saltwater tank
29g Biocube reef tank (in progress)
10g TBA
10g TBA
20g TBA

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Chris S said:


> You can use elastics to keep the water from rushing in too...cheap and moderately effective =)
> 
> Just be careful if you use them for hours on end, as your bloodflow is lacking...feels kinda funny!


You can also use good o'l fuck tape as well and it gives a good seal. Not completely waterproof but I think I got 1/2-1in of water in the fingers after about an hour doing that. Mind you I was not cleannig a tank then. It was for another job.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

surgical gloves


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

sig said:


> Oh man, were you put all this nice stuff?
> 
> 75g Discus Bare-bottom tank
> 30g Live bearer Planted tank
> ...


i put it all around my house, mainly living room. no place to sit now 
oh yeah, and i built a custom stand using 2x4's to put my fry tanks on. they will come down once the frys are big enough to sell. i will have a big sell off on tanks including my TBAs


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> i put it all around my house, mainly living room. no place to sit now
> y TBAs


I think you are not married yet 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

not yet
im still in 1st year university.
paying for the tanks with my student loans


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought a pair of this http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Maintenance-Equipment_Protective-Gloves_88833_102.html but rarely used them.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

im using those yellow cleaner gloves, people wear it to clean dishes, mopping the floor etc. not sure if they are aquarium safe tho


----------

